# pulseaudio error



## beamar (Mar 12, 2013)

Trying to install vlc on my FreeBSD 9.1 system. I have it configured not to include pulseaudio, but it seems to want to install it anyways. Not sure how to get past this error. Any help will be greatly appreciated! 


```
root@traci:/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc # make install clean
===>   vlc-2.0.5_2,3 depends on package: ffmpeg1>=1.0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for ffmpeg1>=1.0 in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg1
===>   ffmpeg1-1.0.4 depends on shared library: asound - found
===>   ffmpeg1-1.0.4 depends on shared library: pulse - not found
===>    Verifying install for pulse in /usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio
===>  Building for pulseaudio-0.9.23_2
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23'
Making all in src
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src'
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src'
Making all in pulsecore
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/pulsecore'
Making all in ffmpeg
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/pulsecore/ffmpeg'
gmake[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/pulsecore/ffmpeg'
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/pulsecore'
gmake[5]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/pulsecore'
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/pulsecore'
Making all in pulse
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/pulse'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/pulse'
Making all in daemon
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/daemon'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/daemon'
Making all in modules
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules'
Making all in alsa
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/alsa'
Making all in mixer
gmake[6]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/alsa/mixer'
Making all in paths
gmake[7]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/alsa/mixer/paths'
gmake[7]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[7]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/alsa/mixer/paths'
Making all in profile-sets
gmake[7]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/alsa/mixer/profile-sets'
gmake[7]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[7]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/alsa/mixer/profile-sets'
gmake[7]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/alsa/mixer'
gmake[7]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[7]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/alsa/mixer'
gmake[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/alsa/mixer'
gmake[6]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/alsa'
gmake[6]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/alsa'
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/alsa'
Making all in bluetooth
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/bluetooth'
gmake[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/bluetooth'
Making all in echo-cancel
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/echo-cancel'
gmake[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/echo-cancel'
Making all in gconf
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/gconf'
gmake[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/gconf'
Making all in jack
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/jack'
gmake[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/jack'
Making all in oss
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/oss'
gmake[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/oss'
Making all in raop
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/raop'
gmake[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/raop'
Making all in rtp
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/rtp'
gmake[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/rtp'
Making all in x11
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/x11'
gmake[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules/x11'
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules'
gmake[5]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules'
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/modules'
Making all in utils
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/utils'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/utils'
Making all in tests
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/tests'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src/tests'
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src'
  CC     pulseaudio-ltdl-bind-now.o
daemon/ltdl-bind-now.c:68: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'lt_dladvise'
daemon/ltdl-bind-now.c:107: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token
daemon/ltdl-bind-now.c: In function 'pa_ltdl_init':
daemon/ltdl-bind-now.c:113: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token
daemon/ltdl-bind-now.c:113: error: 'dlopen_loader' undeclared (first use in this function)
daemon/ltdl-bind-now.c:113: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
daemon/ltdl-bind-now.c:113: error: for each function it appears in.)
daemon/ltdl-bind-now.c:120: error: 'bindnow_loader' undeclared (first use in this function)
daemon/ltdl-bind-now.c:128: error: 'lt_dlvtable' undeclared (first use in this function)
daemon/ltdl-bind-now.c:138: error: 'LT_DLLOADER_PREPEND' undeclared (first use in this function)
daemon/ltdl-bind-now.c:141: error: too few arguments to function 'lt_dlloader_add'
daemon/ltdl-bind-now.c: In function 'pa_ltdl_done':
daemon/ltdl-bind-now.c:155: error: 'bindnow_loader' undeclared (first use in this function)
gmake[4]: *** [pulseaudio-ltdl-bind-now.o] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23/src'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.23'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio.
*** [lib-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg1.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg1.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc.
```


I deleted the "found" Lib's in the beginning as I was over the char count.


----------



## fonz (Mar 12, 2013)

beamar said:
			
		

> Trying to install vlc on my FreeBSD 9.1 system. I have it configured not to include pulseaudio, but it seems to want to install it anyways.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


It tries to build audio/pulseaudio because multimedia/ffmpeg1 is apparently configured to do so.
`# cd /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg1` (don't forget the trailing 1)
`# make config` and disable pulseaudio
Then try to build multimedia/vlc again.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 12, 2013)

Line 5 says you have multimedia/ffmpeg1 configured to use pulseaudio.  Turn that off.


----------



## beamar (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes, was ffmpeg1 configured to use pulse. clicked that off and appears to be working now.


----------

